# Hello all.



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello,

I'm happy to be here. Probably like everyone here I love all things haunted.

I've loved Halloween all my life as I was born just a few days before and have been hooked ever since.

Sadly I live in a neighborhood with only a handful of kids and no trick or treaters. The upside is that my parents live across town in a 120 year old Victorian house that I take over for the special day. 

The last couple of years in my parent's neighborhood have started getting interesting. Some new neighbors have moved in across the street on both sides that love the holiday as well. We've been trying to one up each other. Last year I built my first animatronic props. I had a FCG and a DMX controlled animated coffin. This year, I've vowed to start early, that's why I've already ordered parts to start building the projects I have in my head. So far, I've decided to build a 3-axis skull, a tombstone popper and a few other ideas that I'll have to work out in the coming months.

I'm really excited about the projects I have floating in my head and hopefully sharing them with everyone here while getting your input as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Rev. Looking forward to seeing what you do this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to have you here.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome. best of luck to you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Rev Noch!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello Rev and welcome to a great forum. Would love to see your folks Victorian home!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome Rev! Sounds like you have alot of great ideas. Do you have any pictures of last years haunt? We'd love to see them.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome !


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Rev, Post some pics when you have a chance. We'd like to see your work.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome-we love pics


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the welcome!

LOL, sounds like I should try to post some pics. I also have some video on an ancient camcorder. I'll have to get off my lazy bones and put it into a digital format so that can also be posted.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!

It sounds like you have a great haunt - we really look forward to seeing your pictures!

People here are talented, diverse and helpful - just jump on in!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Rev Noch...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is a quick posting of the pics I was able to put into photobucket from my camera. They're not so fantastic. The video that I have from halloween '08 is much better, I just still need to get it off the camera.

Now that I look at them I'm disappointed that I don't have stills of some of the things in action like my DMX coffin.

Pictures by RevNoch - Photobucket


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

I was finally able to digitize some video from my ancient video camera to share. They're not the best videos but they show off two of my biggest projects from last year, my DMX Coffin and my FCG. I hope that you all enjoy.

Halloween 2008 :: FCG2008-1.flv video by RevNoch - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid725.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid725.photobucket.com/albums/ww254/RevNoch/Halloween%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww254/RevNoch/Halloween%202008/FCG2008-1

Halloween 2008 :: Coffin.flv video by RevNoch - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid725.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid725.photobucket.com/albums/ww254/RevNoch/Halloween%202008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ww254/RevNoch/Halloween%202008/Coffin


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice FCG and coffin! Love the door slamming!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard RevNoch!


----------

